# s/pdif spliter



## stan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi
I would like to know if it's possible to split a coaxial s/pdif connection with a simple Y connector.
It works but is it dangerous for my av amp or my deq 2496.Does it changes something for the quality of
sounding.
Stan


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

At a minimum it will cause a voltage drop, at worst it could cause dropped audio. I would suggest a distribution amp to ensure you are getting a proper signal, though with that said if it works, it works.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's just a broadcast signal (i.e. one way), so there's no reason this won't work. You will get the voltage drop, but if the runs are short, I don't see why that would be a problem.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The only way I can think of doing it is to convert your SPDIF to TOSLINK and split the TOSLINK. Never seen a SPDIF splitter.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Just a normal RCA splitter is required unless it is TOSLINK required?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think an normal RCA splitter with pass the coax SPDIF signal. A coaxial y cable may be available from a music/guitar store, that "may" work


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, it is only an electrical signal so I do not see why not an RCA splitter should not work, unless proved otherwise ?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess it really depends on the input components SPDIF tolerances since the original 75ohm signal will be halved, not a big deal with analog RCA signals but could be a problem with digital...

Put on your lab coat and goggles Stan, experiment and let us know...


----------

